# Installing Homelink in 2013 Cruze Eco w/o Sunroof



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

Yep, now on my to do list

Awesome job!!! Looks like a clean install. 

FYI for those who install one of these, there are two different "series" or versions of Homelink. One prior to 2006 and one released after (I believe the year is 2006). As technology advanced, "repeater" type remotes were introduced. Homelink adapted to this. However, there is a repeater module you can buy and attach or plug into Homelink equipped garage door opener. I learned about this with my wife's 2006 Pontiac Montana SV6. We bought a newer garage door opener (2008?) and it was not compatible. However our new Routan is compatible with it. 
I would buy the latest version of one, and buy the repeater to make it compatible.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Great write up with photos, I know there was another write up awhile back that covered this also, I don't remember what he used for power though. I know a lot of us have velcrowed our remotes in the driver door hidden back in the storage bin so it was out of sight.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Fantastic write-up! I've been thinking about doing this in my 2012 Cruze for a long time. I really would like to get rid of the garage door opener located over my visor. The Homelink transmitter that you purchased was it a universal?

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

APCruze said:


> Great write up with photos, I know there was another write up awhile back that covered this also, I don't remember what he used for power though. I know a lot of us have Velcro'd our remotes in the driver door hidden back in the storage bin so it was out of sight.


Not a bad idea, mine is tucked inside the map pocket on the passenger center console. I may try this mod eventually. All the things that disappear from cars over the years.


----------



## sgancarz (Nov 9, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Fantastic write-up! I've been thinking about doing this in my 2012 Cruze for a long time. I really would like to get rid of the garage door opener located over my visor. The Homelink transmitter that you purchased was it a universal?
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


I think all are pretty much universal. This one had three connections, power, illumination, and ground. I am just jumpering the illumination back to the power. This will turn on the button illumination anytime the key is on. Won't dim with the dash lights, but not a major concern for me. It just prevents me from having to splice into another circuit.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you for that information. I did not know that about the transmitters. I may undertake this job very soon.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nice write-up!



sgancarz said:


> Was getting tired of my big bulky remote that was velcro'd to the overhead console...


I velcro'd my remote inside the pocket in the driver's door. There's a vertical area behind the pocket where you can attach it and it's totally hidden, I just reach my fingers in there and press. Really easy, works great, but not quite as cool as retrofitting the HL module.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Link to the sunroof version is in my sig.

IIRC, I tapped into the map light circuit, because the opener will work without the car on. That said, if it goes into sleep mode after sitting for the weekend or so, it won't work until you start it (and neither will the lights).


----------



## sgancarz (Nov 9, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Link to the sunroof version is in my sig.
> 
> IIRC, I tapped into the map light circuit, because the opener will work without the car on. That said, if it goes into sleep mode after sitting for the weekend or so, it won't work until you start it (and neither will the lights).


Good to know if I can't find another source of power. Thanks for the original write up. It's what got me going on this project.


----------



## sgancarz (Nov 9, 2013)

> The interior is actually grey, but the pictures all look beige for some reason.












Did a little color correction in Photoshop so it doesn't look so beige.


----------



## sgancarz (Nov 9, 2013)

Well, broke down and paid the $20 to access the AC Delco Tech site. Looks like my best option for power is from the auto dimming rearview mirror. This circuit is fed directly from the ignition main relay. Wire colors are VT/WH for the power and BK for the ground. Opener will have power only when the key is in the run position. 

Other option could be from the from the Remote Control Door Lock Receiver. However this circuit is fed through the BCM and not sure if this could cause any other problems. I believe this would give me power at all times, but not sure if there may be some sort of lock-out when the car is in motion. Wire colors here would be GY/WH for power and GY for ground.

Now for those with the sunroof you can't go off of the switches. They are routed through a control module. You must use the RD/WH power and the BK ground going to the module.

Should get some time this weekend to finish up with the connections, and then it is on to programing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sgancarz, for those of us without the auto-dimming mirrors, can we use the On-Star power for this?


----------



## sgancarz (Nov 9, 2013)

obermd said:


> sgancarz, for those of us without the auto-dimming mirrors, can we use the On-Star power for this?


The OnStar wiring in the mirror does not actually have any direct power. All circuits in the mirror are routed through the Telematics Communications Interface Control Module. Connecting to those wires may cause problems with the OnStar functions. If you were to try to connect there you would want to use the GN/BK wire for your power. The schematic shows this as a 10v power coming out of the module and feeding the LED's and switching circuit in the mirror. The BK wire would be your ground.


----------



## eedwards (Mar 20, 2013)

I just ordered one, as well. It should arrive next Monday, the 25th. This'll be a fun project for the weekend after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I wanted to do this when I first bought my 2012. But now any extra time tinkering with a car is with my 73 Mustang vert.

For me it's a project 2.5 years to late, but still a great project.

Good job!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just a note, but the cars I have owned with homelink all worked even if the car was off.


----------



## eedwards (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, I received mine today and my Dremel is on charge...thius will be an interesting weekend


----------



## sgancarz (Nov 9, 2013)

Well finally got back to the project. Trying to tap into the wiring harness is a little harder than I would have thought. The wiring harness is actually glued down to the headliner. So not so easy to pull back for clear access. I decided it would be best to access the harness back away from the plug area as it will make for a cleaner installation. So I looked for the easiest area to pull the harness away from the glue. 

The ends of the harness are covered with the cloth covered tape, however further back on the harness uses the typical vinyl tape. I targeted the area behind the overhead console. In this area the wiring harness runs across the corners of the recess in the headliner where it could not be glued. This allowed me to get under the harness and pull about 6 inches of harness away from the glue. Also with the vinyl tape in this area it was able to tear away from the harness where the glue would not let go.



Here you can see the exposed wires. I am targeting the Purple/White wire and one of the black wires. Now I need to hit the junk yard an get some matching wire. Once I have tapped into the harness I will tape back up.


----------



## sgancarz (Nov 9, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Just a note, but the cars I have owned with homelink all worked even if the car was off.


Unfortunately there is not a circuit in the headliner that uses direct battery power without going through the rundown protection. If you read Sunline Fan's post you can see the effect of tapping into these circuits. This would then need a run all the way back to the fuse box (which is more work than I want to do). Plus the unit I have has illumination in it which would be on all the time as well.


----------



## eedwards (Mar 20, 2013)

sgancarz said:


> Well, broke down and paid the $20 to access the AC Delco Tech site. Looks like my best option for power is from the auto dimming rearview mirror. This circuit is fed directly from the ignition main relay. Wire colors are VT/WH for the power and BK for the ground. Opener will have power only when the key is in the run position.
> 
> Other option could be from the from the Remote Control Door Lock Receiver. However this circuit is fed through the BCM and not sure if this could cause any other problems. I believe this would give me power at all times, but not sure if there may be some sort of lock-out when the car is in motion. Wire colors here would be GY/WH for power and GY for ground.
> 
> ...


Were you successful in using the VT/WH that goes to the rearview mirror? Or did you find a better one?


----------



## eedwards (Mar 20, 2013)

sgancarz said:


> Was getting tired of my big bulky remote that was velcro'd to the overhead console, so I decided to install a Homelink transmitter. Picked this one up on ebay for about $20.00. Here's a rundown of the basic installation I did, however I have not wired up the unit yet as I don't have any schematics to see where I can pull power from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONE!!  I followed the trail you blazed and it looks just as good as yours  I pulled power from Pin 1 and Pin 6 (Grnd) of the plug that goes into the map light; when the car is running, it's a constant 12v, which is just what is needed.

Very satisfying project.


----------



## sgancarz (Nov 9, 2013)

Awesome. Sorry I couldn't get back to you sooner. Haven't been able to get time. Any pic's?


----------



## eedwards (Mar 20, 2013)

I didn't take any pics but the end result matches your final installation. I used a set of crimp on connectors.... male spade plugs for the leads from the Homelink transmitter and the female wrap-around type like what's in the center of this graphic.






It was a little tough, due mainly to the size of my fingers


----------



## smiley (Jun 12, 2016)

great info guys! i plan to use this info to hardwire my dashcam into power in the overhead console.


----------



## smiley (Jun 12, 2016)

thanks for the info guys - i plan to use this to hardwire my dashcam.


----------



## smiley (Jun 12, 2016)

great info in this thread! i plan to use it to hardwire my dashcam. thanks guys!


----------

